# Bellator 77 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 77 takes place in 5 days October 19th 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5 million credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. SmackyBear is hard to top if he competes, watch out.



> Rich Clementi vs. Alexander "Tiger" Sarnavskiy
> Dave Jansen vs. Magomed Saadulaev
> Marcin Held vs. Murad Machaev
> Rene Nazare vs. Ricardo Tirloni
> ...



Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
Sports_Nerd
OHKO
SmackyBear


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Sign me up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see why we went back to the old format. No one signs up anymore.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think that many people watch these, which is too bad because Bellator Cards are always awesome.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Sent in my picks. Found it pretty hard to get any information about the fighters, so just kinda went with my gut feeling.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I don't think that many people watch these, which is too bad because Bellator Cards are always awesome.


You know it... It would be easy to watch, though, even without mtv2 since they have started airing the shows live on websites like this one:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/31205/wat...7-event-live-on-mmajunkie-com-at-6-p-m-et.mma


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW. Can't believe Sarnavskiy managed to get out of that. Reminds me Fitch-Silva. So much will!

Edit: I thought Morgan vs Lozano was on the undercard. Is the fight starting?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not sure.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hope I have enough correct picks to win...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are the results, thanks for playing guys :thumb02:

Picks made by...

kantowrestler


> Rich Clementi *Right*
> Ricardo Tirloni *Right*
> Marcin Held *Right*
> Magomed Saadulaev *Wrong*
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Rich Clementi *Right*
> Rene Nazare *Wrong*
> Murad Machaev *Wrong*
> Magomed Saadulaev *Wrong*
> ...


OHKO


> Alexander Sarnavskiy *Wrong*
> Ricardo Tirloni *Right*
> Marcin Held *Right*
> Dave Jensen *Right*
> ...


SmackyBear


> Alexander "Tiger" Sarnavskiy *Wrong*
> Dave Jansen *Right*
> Marcin Held *Right*
> Ricardo Tirloni *Right*
> ...


So our big winners are ... OHKO and SmackyBear who tied for the lead again. Credits are on the way. I guess everybody knew Cosmo would win and everybody only thought Carmelo would, I'd have been like that too. I'll keep putting these contests up if people keep playing and Bellator keep having shows!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Good one this round.


----------

